# who shoots outdoor 3D



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Who shoots outdoor 3D and what is your best score on a 20 target range?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

i do but i have to check wat my best score is


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

i shoot but i never shot that short of a course


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

i take that back at the worlds i shot a 20 but forget myscore to be exact


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 11, 2007)

rage1 said:


> i shoot but i never shot that short of a course


Same here, shortest i ever shot was 25


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

my best on a 20 target course is 320 and that is with 20's only being the kill zone in england at shoots


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

I do. But the only courses i've shoot was 30 target courses. Max 12 pts on each target. Best score was 294. Which is good i think.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

i shoot 3-D but i normaly shoot a 40 target and my best score 386.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

countrygirl yea thats good at are ibo you would hade 1st place by 13pts.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

sorry my best score was 380


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

do you use a hunting sight or target sight and i think your new but do you live by quincy or cape


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

My best score was a first hit on every target 16 points
Using a compound with no sights or stabs.


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Mach12 said:


> countrygirl yea thats good at are ibo you would hade 1st place by 13pts.


Wow. Thats really cool. Concidering i missed 1st at that shoot by 2 points. I havn't been able to get that high of points agian though. (Now i moved up in divisions) I couldnt have asked for a better tournment to get it at though!:wink:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

I have only been shooting compound for 5 months and at my first 40 target comp. i got 532 but i want to get over 580.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> do you use a hunting sight or target sight and i think your new but do you live by quincy or cape



Are you talkin to me


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

yea im moving to quincy on the miss. side if you do we will need to go to a shoot or somthin since il have to find new archer buds and the wons hear will be gone it sucks that i have to move im one of the best shooters in town.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

i going to shoot 20 target tomorow see how it goes


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

i dont live in cape or quincy but my grandma lives in cape which is were im am now mach12


----------



## fieldmaster (Jul 16, 2007)

*3d*

I do too my best score was like 230


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I can't remember. I don't really score myself(really noncompetetive) so the scores I do have are old anyway.


----------



## codyfarley (Jul 19, 2007)

40 targets 400+, 50 targets 458


----------



## rednek4life (Feb 15, 2007)

*score*

i shoot a 20 target every tuesday by my house and my best score out of 200 was 183


----------

